# Pasco Sheriff: Homeowner shoots, kills armed man trying to break into Land O’Lakes home



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

https://www.fox13news.com/news/pasc...med-man-trying-to-break-into-land-olakes-home


----------

